# Ben Pearson Mirage?



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

AMO 41" is the string size, still available through most shops and mail order places. Use only B-50 dacron material. Keystone country store has them for 4 bucks i think. Good luck with it......Steve


----------



## lowboy (Mar 1, 2004)

Got the new string on the bow and she still shoots great. Went out and did some stump shooting with my dad, we had a blast. We haven't shoot sence 1989-90


----------

